# Tipp von euch zu (Quirliges Tausendblatt) Myriophyllum verticillatum



## jochen (19. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade am überlegen wie ich es mit meinem __ Tausendblatt im Winter machen sollte...

Heuer wucherte die Pflanze im Teich förmlich, sie wurde mehrmals ausgedüngt, abgeschnitten und bei ganz groben Tagen...  einfach mit dem Rechen aus dem Teich geholt...:shock 

Im Sommer blühte sie leicht rosa flutend an der Oberfläche, emporwachesend aus einer Tiefe von 1,5 m.

Zur Zeit, halte ich sie in der Unterwasserform ca. ebenfalls aus der Tiefe von 1,5 m ansteigend bis ca. 20 cm unter der Oberfläche.
Die Pflanze beansrucht momentan bestimmt 2m².

Was sollte ich nach eurer Meinung hinsichtlich des Winters machen,
radikal abernten,
zurückschneiden auf eine gewisse Höhe,
stehen lassen und nur flächenmässig begrenzen...

oder ganz was anderes... 

hier ein Bild in den man einigermaßen den Wuchs aus der Tiefe und die Ausmaße erkennen kann.


----------



## Eugen (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Tipp von euch zu (Quirliges  Tausendblatt) Myriophyllum verticillatum*

Hallo Jochen,

ich würde es zurückschneiden.  ( ca 100cm unter wasserspiegel )

radikal abernten bewirkte bei mir vor 3 Jahren den Totalverlust.


----------



## jochen (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Tipp von euch zu (Quirliges  Tausendblatt) Myriophyllum verticillatum*

Hallo Eugen,

besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort,
dann werde ich in etwa zwei bis drei Wochen den Haarschnitt machen...


----------



## Conny (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Tipp von euch zu (Quirliges  Tausendblatt) Myriophyllum verticillatum*

Hallo Jochen,

und, es leben viele Larven drin!
und, im Frühjahr ist die Konkurenz für die Fadenalgen schon da


----------



## jochen (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Tipp von euch zu (Quirliges  Tausendblatt) Myriophyllum verticillatum*

Hi Conny,

Fadenalgen...:shock  

siehst du bei mir nicht,
zumindest nicht auf Fotos...


----------



## Rockfan (10. Juli 2022)

Hallo an Alle,

nachdem mich dieselbe Frage beschäftigt, bin ich gerade auf diese zwar alte (aber dennoch wohl zeitlose) Frage gestoßen, die mich ebenfalls beachäftigt. Ich habe auch zwei Tausenblatt-Pflanzen in meinem Teich in Pflanzkörben eingebracht (Tiefe ca. 30 cm). Nun haben sich die Pflanzen binnen 3 -4 Monaten prächtig entwickelt - so weit so gut. Nun möchte ich mich jedoch rechtzeitig informieren, was mit dem Tausenblatt (glaublich Myrriophylum hipporoides oder so ähnlich, legt mich mit der Schreibweise bitte nicht fest) über den Winter geschehen soll. Vergammeln Teile der Pflanze und belasten so den Teich oder kann ich es so lassen?
Ich muss sagen, dass ich die doch ziemlich wüchsige Pflanze inzwischen lieber durch weitere Wasserfedern ersetzen würde. Diese wachsen auch recht gut und scheinen vor dem Winter keinen Eingriff zu benötigen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Wasserfedern genauso effektiv für die Wasserqualität sind. Oder müssen diese womöglich auch noch vor dem Winter gekürzt werden? Hoffentlich nicht, da ich bereits ziemlich viele Pflanzen im Teich habe, die ohnehin vor dem Winter gekürzt werden müssen.

Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Pflanzen und kann mir einen Tipp geben.

Gruß und im Voraus besten Dank

Rockfan aka "Walle"


----------

